# Грыжа диска L5 - S1, острая боль в пятке, судороги в ноге



## ulia_g (26 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте! Живу в Украине. Выписан из стационара вчера, был в отделении вертебрологии, - пришел на своих двух ногах,- уполз с палочкой.
Первые три дня крутили, делали массаж, последние три дня ставили капельницы, но начал еле ходить,- появились судорги в ногах, узлы на мышцах ноги, тянуло сухожилие под коленом. Сегодня пятка как прилипшая жвачка, при вставании появилась острая боль, - тянущаяся к пальцам, но пальцы ног двигаются нормально.
В больнице сделали мрт:
на серии стандартных импульсных последовательностей в  3-х проекциях определяются дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника, с наличием некрупных передних и задних остеофитов, с локальной оссификацией передней и задней продольных связок на уровне дисков, склерозом замыкательных пластин, с небольшими узелками Шморля в замыкательные пластины тел позвонков, с небольшими участками субхондрального склероза в телах позвонков, с дегенерацией дисков.
Высота тел позвонков не снижена, конфигурация их не изменена.
На уровне сегмента L4-L5 отмечается задняя оссифицированная циркулярная портузия диска, с небольшой краниальной миграцией, размерами в передне-заднем направлении до 5 мм, в кранио-каудальном - до 5 мм, с умеренным воздействием на дуральный мешок и начальные отделы обеих дуральных воронок. За счет выпячивания диска отмечается сужение позвоночного канала в передне - заднем направлении на этом уровне до 15 мм, при норме 18 мм.
В сегменте L5-S1 определяется задняя медианно-парамедианная фастично фрагментированная грыжа диска, размерами в передне-заднем направлении до 9мм, с явленимями оттека и частичного нарушения целостности волокон ЗПС, с выраженной компрессией дурального мешка и правой дуральной воронки. Передне - задний размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне - 8мм, ширина 19мм, при норме 18 мм - 24 мм.
Гипертрофия дугоотростчатых суставов и желтых связок не отмечается.
Размерами позвоночного канала на других уровнях в пределах нормы.
Очагов пат. интенсивности сигнала в терминальных отделах спинного мозга, в телах позвонков и в просвете позвоночного канала на других уровнях не выявлено.
Признаков сакроилеита не отмечается.
Заключение:
дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника. Протрузия диска L4-5
грыжа диска  L5-S1. Дискогенный боковой стеноз позвоночного какнала на уровне L4-5 и циркулярный на уровне L5-S1.

Сейчас острая боль в пятке, когда пытаюсь встать на ногу. Пора ли делать операцию?


----------



## La murr (26 Янв 2015)

*ulia_g*, Алексей, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/ 

На форуме консультируют пациентов Ваши соотечественники - доктора Зинчук И.Г. и Воротынцев В.И.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Янв 2015)

Подробно опишите жалобы при поступлении в стационар и имеющиеся сейчас, неврологический статус.
Покажите снимки.


----------



## ulia_g (26 Янв 2015)

Живу в Украине. г.Запорожье. Зовут Алексей. Мне 42 года.

Если при поступлении в стационар болела спина при наклоне в 30 градусов, отдавала боль от бедра до колена в правую ногу при хотьбе, но терпимо. То когда выписался (два дня назад) хватали судорги в голени, бедре, тянуло сухожилие под коленом, онемение пятки. Сейчас эти симптомы почти ушли, но появилась невыносимая,адская боль в пятке, когда пытаюсь встать на ногу, как будто железная змея скрутилась вокруг пятки твердым кольцом. Боль невыносимая. Даже сделал сегодня рентген пятки - все норм. Пальцы двигаются,в них боль не отдает. Нога прямая без боли поднимается где-то градусов на 30 - 40.
Подскажите что с моей пяткой? какой тип лечения необходим?

    

    

НОЧЬЮ ПРОСНУЛСЯ ОТ НЕТЕРПИМОЙ БОЛИ В ПЯТКЕ И НЕБОЛЬШОЙ В БЕДРЕ. в ПЯТКЕ ЛЕГКАЯ ПРИПУХЛОСТЬ И ОСТРАЯ БОЛЬ. ЧТО ЭТО? СВЯЗАНО ЛИ С ГРЫЖЕЙ! ПОМОЖЕТ ЛИ ОПЕРАЦИЯ НА ПОЗВОНОЧНИКЕ ПО ГРЫЖЕ? ВОЗМОЖНО КАКОЙ ТО СНИМОК ВЫЛОЖИТЬ ОТДЕЛЬНО КРУПНЫМ ПЛАНОМ?


----------



## AIR (27 Янв 2015)

> Подскажите что с моей пяткой? какой тип лечения необходим?


Могу только предположить,  что при проблемах в пояснице и нарушении статики, появились и мышечно-тонические нарушения по ходу сухожильно мышечного меридиана. . Поменялась нагрузка на пятку и кроме того сдавливаются нервные веточки... Я бы смотрел  нижнюю треть голени и ближе к пятке, саму пятку - есть ли уплотнение,  отечность,  напряжение, болезненность мышц, сухожилий, связок. .. И при наличии этого мягкая работа на расслабление,  снятие отёка и т.д.... С противовоспалительными и противоотёчными морями и гелями. ..
P.S. Разумеется,  с пояснице,  бедром и так далее,  работать тоже....


----------



## dr.dreval (27 Янв 2015)

Доброе утро!


ulia_g написал(а):


> То когда выписался (два дня назад) хватали судорги в голени, бедре, тянуло сухожилие под коленом, онемение пятки.


Снимок МРТ делали до появления боли в пятке или после?


----------



## линуксоид (27 Янв 2015)

Острую боль необходимо снять ( Ксефокам ,мелоксикам ,лорноксикам  --- не более 15 мг сутки)  что бы вернуть качество жизни имхо.Припухлость  в суставе? Кровь с формулой ,белки острой фазы  адальше возможно ревматолог .


----------



## doc (27 Янв 2015)

Боль в пятке очень часто вызывается патологией камбаловидной мышцы. Источником боли может быть подошвенный фасциит. Доктор AIR правильно указал, что нужен осмотр и пальпация нижней трети голени для выявления активных триггерных точек.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (27 Янв 2015)

ulia_g написал(а):


> какой тип лечения необходим?


Присоединяюсь к *AIR*, и *doc*,. Снимите боль как советует  *линуксоид*, но добавьте Мидокалм 150 мг по 1 т.* 3 р.. Слабость в ноге есть? На пятки встать можете? А на носочки? Если нет и за 3 дня не наступит улучшений, обратитесь к нейрохирургу. Если динамика будет положительна вполне можно лечиться консервативно: Мануальная терапия + УВТ.


----------



## ulia_g (27 Янв 2015)

Огромное спасибо, что отозвались и помогаете найти причину непонятно откуда взявшейся острой боли в пятке и за Ваши консультации. Приму все во внимание.
Да,по поводу  Мрт - сделано за два дня до того как появилась боль в пятке. Сегодня был вновь на консультации, сделал повторно рентген пятки, особого не увидели, но что-то наподобие начинающейся шпоры. Спросил насчет ахиллодинии (произвело впечатление, что доктор впервые услышал это слово), но сказал нет - это типа натоптыш и он дает боль, слабость мышц есть. Думаю направиться в клинику Бубновского для тренировки мышц,
прописал противовоспалительные препараты. Буду пробовать лечиться консервативно, хотя доктор сказал, что нужно думать об операции иначе повиснет нога.

Да, забыл добавить, сегодня прописали: Аркоксия,ревмоксикам,нейромидин, нейробион и при болях дексолгин + хондропротекторы.


----------



## dr.dreval (27 Янв 2015)

МРТ сделано до появления боли в пятке, вскоре клиническая картина координально изменилась т.е. появилась боль, то следует предполагать, что грыжа могла изменить локализацию (часто случается при секвестрации).
Дело тут не в шпоре.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Янв 2015)

Три препарата из группы НПВС - это плохо. Я бы оставил Аркоксию, а ревмоксикам и дексалгин вместе с хондропротекторами не принимал. Мидокалм, как и рекомендовал Леонид Михайлович.
После первого же сеанса у Бубновского есть шанс на носилках быть доставленным в операционную к нейрохирургам, хотя показания к консультации у нейрохирурга имеются.


----------



## линуксоид (27 Янв 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Три препарата из группы НПВС - это плохо. Я бы оставил Аркоксию, а ревмоксикам и дексалгин вместе с хондропротекторами не принимал. Мидокалм, как и рекомендовал Леонид Михайлович.
> После первого же сеанса у Бубновского есть шанс на носилках быть доставленным в операционную к нейрохирургам, хотя показания к консультации у нейрохирурга имеются.


Согласен .Хондропротекторы в этом случае до лампочки.Оставил бы Мелоксикам (Ревмоксикам ) если боль 5-6 балов по 10 бальной шкале и Аркоксиа если 9-10 балов.Аркоксиа  не более 90мг в сутки !!! не дольше 10 дней .Потом мелоксикам.Мидокалм (сирдалуд) желательно.Странная тактика 3 препарата одной группы сразу   имхо....


----------



## ulia_g (27 Янв 2015)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Согласен .Хондропротекторы в этом случае до лампочки.Оставил бы Мелоксикам (Ревмоксикам ) если боль 5-6 балов по 10 бальной шкале и Аркоксиа если 9-10 балов.Аркоксиа  не более 90мг в сутки !!! не дольше 10 дней .Потом мелоксикам.Мидокалм (сирдалуд) желательно.Странная тактика 3 препарата одной группы сразу   имхо....


Огромное спасибо. Начал прием Аркоксии (пока без Ревмоксикама) (один выписан травматологом - по поводу шпоры (Аркоксия), другой (ревмоксикам) и остальные препараты - невропатологом).
Бубновского хотел начать посещать из-за выраженной слабости мышц (на ногу ходить не могу совсем из - за пятки - у Бубновского все упражнения из положения лежа или на четвереньках - хотя и с грузом)
Мрт постараюсь сделать повторно.


----------



## ulia_g (27 Янв 2015)

вот такое заключение рентгенолога: Дословно- на рентгнограмме правой пяточной кости в 2-х проекциях постравматических нарушений не выявлено. Формируется костный экзостаз в обл. бугра пяточной кости по типу пяточной "шпоры". 
 Доктор - травматолог сказал если через пять дней после приема Аркоксии боль не уйдет приехать - будет делать какой - то укол в пятку.


----------



## ulia_g (27 Янв 2015)

Да, еще так и не понял - травматолог сказал не нагружать ногу, невропатолог - стараться ходить наступая полной ступней (расхаживать), что б типа не было отрафии мышц. Ходить очень больно, но и мышечная слабость из-за грыжы на лицо. Так и не понял - операция по грыже вернет ногу в строй или проблема с пяткой и вообще с ногой останется? Шпора и грыжа имеют связь между собой или такое неудачное одновременное совпадение болезней?


----------



## doc (27 Янв 2015)

ulia_g написал(а):


> Формируется костный экзостаз в обл. бугра пяточной кости по типу пяточной "шпоры".


Что показал рентген второй пятки?


----------



## ulia_g (28 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Что показал рентген второй пятки?


вторую не делали. левая нога в норме - не болит.


----------



## doc (28 Янв 2015)

ulia_g написал(а):


> вторую не делали. левая нога в норме - не болит.


Напрасно, мнение травматолога должно было основываться на сравнении правой и левой ног. А если там такой же экзостоз при отсутствии боли?


----------



## doclega (28 Янв 2015)

Формируется костный экзостоз в области бугра пяточной кости по типу пяточной "шпоры". Вот и причина.


----------



## doc (28 Янв 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> Формируется костный экзостаз в обл. бугра пяточной кости по типу пяточной "шпоры". вот и причина


На чём основано убеждение?
Вы внимательно ознакомились с описанием клинических проявлений? А снимки _пяток_ видели?


----------



## ulia_g (29 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> На чём основано убеждение?
> Вы внимательно ознакомились с описанием клинических проявлений? А снимки _пяток_ видели?


вот снимки пятки.
Является ли это следствием грыжи? Что мне со всем этим делать? можно ли обойтись без операции?
Очень резкая боль в пятке прекратилась, есть онемение в ней, тянет несколько сухожилие под коленом и болят какие-то образовавшиеся узелки на бедре.


----------



## doclega (29 Янв 2015)

Экзостоз сомнителен.


----------



## doc (29 Янв 2015)

Покажитесь мануальному терапевту. Нужно заниматься ногой и спиной тоже.


----------



## ulia_g (29 Янв 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> Экзостоз сомнителен.


А что это,разве  не шпора? Я не спец и не врач, но что это на снимке за пупырышек на пятке?от чего была нестерпимая боль как будто гвоздь в пятке или раскаленное твердое кольцо вокруг пяки, тунущееся к мезинцу? Сейчас онемение пятки и вдоль ноги к мезинцу - пальцы двигаются свободно без онемения и боли, стопой вращаю свободно без боли. Именно острая боль с пятки ушла, осталась "тупая".
Возможно это Калькано-ахиллодиния, или вроде похоже на Синдром канала малоберцового нерва, а именно  имеются плотные бляшки как узелки размером до копеечной монеты на задней мышце бедра?
Сейчас принимаю противовоспалительные препараты, гель с бишофитом, витамины, посоветовали катать скалкой пяткой, на ночь компресс на пятку из капустного листа с медом. Делаю упражнения для спины.

На бедре, наверное то, что называют миофасциальным синдромом, а узлы это наверное триггерные точки?
Можно ли в моем случае применять увт для лечения грыжи, или только для пятки или воздействия на триггерные точки? А вот воздействовать на саму грыжу что-то страшновато.


----------



## ulia_g (29 Янв 2015)

Леонид Михайлович, понял что Вы давно занимаетесь УВТ, по моим снимкам можно ли вылечить грыжу без операции с помощью УВТ. У нас много в городе клиник где применяют увт, но о лечении грыжи упоминает одна,(остальные больше заинтересовали меня по лечении шпоры или ахиллодинии) - но самая дорогая. Можно в любой клинике пройти курс или важен какой где аппарат?


----------



## La murr (29 Янв 2015)

ulia_g написал(а):


> Леонид Михайлович, понял что Вы давно занимаетесь УВТ, по моим снимкам можно ли вылечить грыжу без операции с помощью УВТ. У нас много в городе клиник где применяют увт, но о лечении грыжи упоминает одна,(остальные больше заинтересовали меня по лечении шпоры или ахиллодинии) - но самая дорогая. Можно в любой клинике пройти курс или важен какой где аппарат?


Целый подраздел форума посвящён ударно-волновой терапии - https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/93/
В нём Вы можете пообщаться с доктором Овчаренко Л.М.


----------



## ulia_g (30 Янв 2015)

Спасибо форуму. Каждый день общения и чтения информации раскрывает мне глаза на мою болезнь (местные врачи лишь предположения делают, но все сводят к операции).
В спине боли меньше - могу делать наклоны. Понял что наверное могу обойтись без операции (чего очень хочется) и сделал выводы, 50% причин болей в ноге это образовавшиеся триггерные точки, две нашел на обратной стороне бедра и одну под коленом, которая и вызывает наверное судорги в голени.
С пяткой (онемение) не до  конца разобрался, то ли это экзостаз, то ли тарзальный туннельный синдром то ли другая причина?
Леонид Михайлович, можно ли делать УВТ на триггеную точку под коленом,где сухожилия?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (5 Фев 2015)

Костные экзостозы никак с наличием или отсутствием болевого синдрома не связаны - нет корелляции.
У Вас болит когда вы наступаете на пятку?


----------

